

Anybody out there good with cryptography/encryption? Need some help here. - johnny9822

Found this on the &#x2F;r&#x2F;topsecret subreddit. Would anybody be willing to help me decipher this? Or at least offer up some further resources. Thanks HN.<p>&lt;Encrypted&gt;IgulCe2KFSH1xw1eh++yBOym0ZXsGUrygWdRb&#x2F;fT0&#x2F;1UcyAM4rtbVS6hWaCEI74cBTW0ZJ+2U4iMQgTp posbJ3WKlIvdiLIoNN9o2bdYXEBdn5FhbSv1swmDkaE&#x2F;9PmRLb5&#x2F;4xd+nFYuczmRA1AbVw==&lt;&#x2F;Encrypted&gt;
======
lifeguard
I read the message, it will only make you sad.

~~~
johnny9822
I am still be very interested in knowing what it said, as sad as it may be.

~~~
lifeguard
[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/10519/Crack-the-
Modified...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/10519/Crack-the-Modified-
Caesar-Cipher-with-Relative-Fre)

